# Bring in the brass monkeys tonight !



## Cutterman (Jan 23, 2013)

Going down to 1 degrees F tonight here in the Catskills region of New York tonight. Weather isn't fit for anyone, not even a brass monkey if you know what I mean ! Running plenty of red oak I had stored up for nights like this !


----------



## JustWood (Jan 24, 2013)

OK , it's in now what ?


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 24, 2013)

Cutterman said:


> Going down to 1 degrees F tonight here in the Catskills region of New York tonight. Weather isn't fit for anyone, not even a brass monkey if you know what I mean ! Running plenty of red oak I had stored up for nights like this !


 
Yep, I spent 10 minutes outside last night at 10 degrees F without gloves or my heaviest coat on and it was miserable. Mind you, the middle weight coat is no slouch either, but the full on arctic coat has a hood with it (i.e., only difference between the two coats) but it has a bunch of accessories on the inside (e.g., Carhart hat, Under Armour face mask, thin glove liners, thick waterproof gloves). I can spend hours outside in the snow with the heavy coat.

With that said, burning red oak and locust tonight and just checked on the furnace. I have about 3 to 4 inches of coals in the furnace and the house is a nice 75 degrees. Man, do I love this wood burning stuff.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 24, 2013)

What the heck would you guys do if it actually got COLD?   Was around 34* today and I worked outside most of the day in just a T Shirt.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 24, 2013)

nate379 said:


> What the heck would you guys do if it actually got COLD?  Was around 34* today and I worked outside most of the day in just a T Shirt.


 
Yeah, I would be sunbathing at 34 degrees.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 24, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> View attachment 90647
> 
> 
> OK , it's in now what ?


 
Now do what comes naturally.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

Sav already warned me!


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 25, 2013)

We have had some 3 dog nights lately


----------



## JustWood (Jan 25, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Now do what comes naturally.


 
Play with the balls ?????


----------

